# Watchdog Group Knocks Microsoft over Windows 10 Privacy



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> The Electronic Frontier Foundation (EFF) has taken Microsoft to task over potential privacy issues in Windows 10, saying that the company "blatantly disregards user choice and privacy."
> 
> The nonprofit organization, which advocates for "civil liberties in the digital world," published an announcement this week asking Microsoft "to come clean with its user community" and to acknowledge its privacy "missteps." It also asked Microsoft to separate "security updates from operating system upgrades going forward."
> 
> ...


https://rcpmag.com/articles/2016/08...jMHB0WVFVdFJ0MVQwYUp2c25IS0J1dExiWkR2MUU9In0=


----------

